# growth



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Well I have noticed a small pea size bump or ball on my big girl, tried some ointment tried benadryl. Nothing talked to my friend the vet. Well anyway I waited three weeks to make sure it wasn't a bite or something. Anyway had it taken off yesterday. I was so glad I had it done the way I wanted. My girl doesn't do well with all those meds. 

Did it with a local, she didn't want to but, did it anyway for me and Kelsey, Kelsey did great, vet didn't recognize cells under scope sent it off. Got it all anyway. 

Years ago I had a greyhound that had a small growth and it was tested each year, when it was big it turned into cancer was lucky to get it all, he lived several years after that 14 and half, he was a big boy too. But I learned then when its small get it off. Hope I did the right thing.

A lot cheaper that way too!!!!!!

I also did a titer for rabies which will take three week for results. This is the first for my vet, cost big money, 200.00, has to be sent away fedex for about 70. bucks so part is postage. She read up on it and was discussing the levels. Anyone who has had this done can you chime in and give me some info?

Just wanted to get this off my chest....


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Holy crapper, that's expensive. I had it done last year would have to look it up to see what it cost though. Was I think the first for my vet also she didn't know that much about it. Mine came back 3 something and she said to be shipped to Hawaii it would have to be 5 something but didn't know what that meant. I'm not sure it meant anything. I wrote about it on this forum and Bill (we miss you Bill) said that they are ether immune or not immune. So I have know idea what the levels mean. So I have to say if they don't know how does this help, I felt like I may have wasted my money however she had some so maybe not. I still have not given her another one still thinking about it. 

And the reason I haven't is because her ears were so bad I was not going to give it to her when her body was fighting already. Maybe I should have another one done a year later to see if the levels are any different. Maybe we should just do our own study.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

My vet didn't recommend titers. She said the results are just too iffy and not reliable as to whether a dog really has immunity. She told me if they've had alot of vaccines and aren't immune, another vaccine isn't going to help.

Rabies, though, is another story. If I could titer for rabies and not have to get the shots legally, I would be all over that.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Well I called our local animal control and they advised that with a titer and a note from the vet she could get licensed:tongue1: The vet said based on the levels she would decide when the next titer should be. She said maybe three or five years? 

I read some of the studies and have been vaccinated myself for other stuff through work and they titer people so why not dogs. I believe that dogs are over vaccinated anyway. She is five years old and had several shots. I will try to post the results. She said that there is only one University that does the rabies titer? Maybe in our area?

I felt that the shot and other vaccines do affect the animals.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes, it would be worth the money if you didn't have to get the shots. I will have to check where I am moving and see if I can do the same thing - i guess it's controlled locally rather than statewide.

Is there alot of rabies in florida?


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

No, not really, haven't heard of a case for several years and its usually the raccoon's that get it....I am always with my dogs when they are out.
Vet said that if she was in a fight with anything wild she would booster her and watch her for 10 days to make sure. She didn't seem real concerned.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

This is just it are they immune or not? They don't seem to know by the numbers. Turtles were a 3 something what does this mean? Bill say's they are immune or not, this sort of makes sense to me, but I do not understand what this 3 or 5 thingy means.
I'm guessing this means there are no levels, so this seems to be right they will ether get it or not. So if Turtle has some does this mean she can't get it, I'm confused. No one else had anything to say about it. She obviously has an immunity to it or she would have nothing right?
I really would like to know myself but I don't think you can do this and get away from legally getting a rabies shot. I don't care where you are.

I'm not to scared Turtle is going to get rabies how ever there is rabies around here and we did have a dog attacked by a skunk this summer. But if it did happen they will quartette your dog and that is not good.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm glad they were able to get all of the growth. I've actually just had Khan into the vet within the last 3 weeks. He has about 3 little bumps in his "Turkey Neck" At first we thought it could have been from an allergic reaction, so we treated with an injection. That did nothing, and although I wasn't keen on just giving him an antibiotic, we did that for about 10 days also without any results. The vet actually has no idea what it could be. He says for now let's just keep an eye on them, and if we begin to see a change in their size, then we can take them out. 
Will be interested to see what your lab results come back with.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Herzo said:


> I'm not to scared Turtle is going to get rabies how ever there is rabies around here and we did have a dog attacked by a skunk this summer. But if it did happen they will quartette your dog and that is not good.


That's what I'm worried about - not that my dog will get rabies but that the authorities will take them away from me. I can't imagine my dogs sitting in quarantine for 2 months or however long they keep them.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Well I am vaccinated for hepatitis A B, I am titered every 5 years to see if I need a booster? This science is based on a titer level. My employer says I'm safe from catching hepatitis. 

With that in mind, I think a dog can be safe also, not that I'm comparing humans and dogs, but we are all animals? And I'm just putting in my own thoughts. The state and county I live in accepts this titer level.

I think if there is an outbreak in my area I would booster my dogs.

On the growth, my vet pulled fluid from it and did not recognize the cells so she felt that it should come off. I was happy that it was minor. She has had a lot of skin issues and the tumor was all in the skin. I held her while she cut it out. She cut it open and it was white and black inside. She said she didn't know, so it was sent off to see what kind of cells they are. She said it could be histamine cells or cells from something that penetrated the skin like a thorn or something. She just didn't know.

The lower the number the less the immunity thats my understanding of it. 

All people are different, it takes an open mind to be friends....:mullet:


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Just another quick thought, the vet also said that if the dog was vaccinated and in a fight with and infected animal it would call for the same procedures. Like boosting the vaccination seems the same to me.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Chocx2 said:


> On the growth, my vet pulled fluid from it and did not recognize the cells so she felt that it should come off. I was happy that it was minor. She has had a lot of skin issues and the tumor was all in the skin. I held her while she cut it out. She cut it open and it was white and black inside. She said she didn't know, so it was sent off to see what kind of cells they are. She said it could be histamine cells or cells from something that penetrated the skin like a thorn or something. She just didn't know.


That's kinda what my vet said too. Khan has so many allergy issues that was his first though. He also said they were only in the skin and not "attached" to anything, which further pushed him toward a collection of histamine cells. He was really perplexed when the allergy shot didn't reduce them. I will be very interested to hear what the lab finds!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I wish they would except titers here,but I know they won't. They don't even know what it means the vet thought it was weird I wanted it done then I had to tell her Turtle hadn't had a rabies in 5 years, oh my.

Three of my bassets have gotten lumps on them, they are in the skin and sometimes they grow and some times not. At first I was having them taken off but I stopped. Sometimes they will pop and it's like puss in there. I have no idea what they are. Turtle has some on her and I just leave them there. I don't know if it's the same thing as what you have but they never did turn out to be anything so I just leave them. I would be out of house and home if I had every one taken off. Sometimes if they pop they will go away and sometimes they will come back, she has one behind her ear that keeps coming back and she keeps scratching it and making it bleed.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Herzo said:


> Three of my bassets have gotten lumps on them, they are in the skin and sometimes they grow and some times not. At first I was having them taken off but I stopped. Sometimes they will pop and it's like puss in there. I have no idea what they are. Turtle has some on her and I just leave them there. I don't know if it's the same thing as what you have but they never did turn out to be anything so I just leave them. I would be out of house and home if I had every one taken off. Sometimes if they pop they will go away and sometimes they will come back, she has one behind her ear that keeps coming back and she keeps scratching it and making it bleed.


So these bumps that have popped. Were they under the skin like an underground zit? Cuz that's what Khan's are like. You can't see them; but you can feel them when you pet him on his neck. If you pull that loose skin tight, you can kinda see the outline of them.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I will let you know what the test are, should be sometime during the week...


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Ok its a be benign mass, called trichoepithelioma. And all is gone..I surfed and it said it was hereditary and it normally occurring on the back area. 

My parvo pup who is from the same parents has one on his back also. After reading all this stuff I covered him completely and found one. So tomorrow he will be in to see what is under the scope. Having removed also though. Its just weird that they got this, none of the rest of the litter has anything like this that I have heard. 

Any thoughts from anyone on any of this? My other pets don't have anything like this and they all eat the same thing so I guess maybe its a chocolate thing with labs?

Haven't gotten anything back from the titer


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Looks like its not just a lab thing, that they can be found all across different breeds. The cause seems to be genetic, or otherwise unknown. Since most of these are benign I don't suspect that much research has gone into them. I wouldn't worry too much about it.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Good to hear that it's nothing serious!! I wish the things in Khan's "turkey neck" would go away. Chances are they are nothing. I wonder if I should have them aspirate? There are about 6 maybe even 8. A couple are about the size of a popcorn kernel, the others are just teeny tiny seeds.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Well Kelsey's was on her lower leg weird, but I though maybe because she had lost all her hair in that area? I also read that they commonly occur on the back area, but they can be on the neck area, Kelsey's was singular but they sometimes appear in groups also.

Last night as I felt Kagan, my male from the same breeding, I thought maybe what I am feeling on his back is his chip? The area is in between his shoulders hmmm.

I will find out today, can dogs get scare tissue from the chip? I hope my Kagan doesn't have one..


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Hmm good question. I know that they can get scar tissue in that area from vaccines and other injections, so stands to reason it could happen at the chip site...
Our vet really didn't seem too terribly worried. In fact when he was in for a follow up he didn't even suggest/recommend aspirating. He just told me to keep an eye and if I notice a change to bring him in. Maybe next week I will call and ask to run him to the back so they can do that.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Well Kagan's was his chip.

I just worry because I rescued a greyhound and he had a little something on his leg and they said no big deal, after about 5 years, it got bigger, I checked it every check-up and then it went bad fast. So I'm just freaked...Anything that grows abbynormal eventually I think turns bad or has the potential to go bad. I guess I just am very careful. Don't want something to happen that I could have prevented.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Microchips can definitely cause scar tissue to build up.


----------

